# will it fit



## shiro_special_1988 (Aug 14, 2004)

I've got a 1988 300zx shiro special turbo and i want to know if a 1989 R32 skyline engine the RB20DET would fit in my car. Would it be an easy engine swap. if it isn't an easy swap what are things i would have to do to make it fit. i've been wanting to know this for the longest time.please get back to me soon.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

id just work the motor u got more, with a new/bigger turbo


----------



## shiro_special_1988 (Aug 14, 2004)

i'd do that but the engine is almost shot. i don't want to rebuild the engine either. thanks for the response you gave me.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might wish to look in HybridZ.org. There's other sites as well , just google "engine swaps" The nice thing about the RB20 is that it came stock in the 200ZRs in japan , so it shouldn't be near the PITA you think it might be. There may be clearance issues because of the LHD , I don't know for sure.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Why go RB20, when there is the RB25 and 26? Go for the BIG power, beat the crap out of supras.


----------



## shiro_special_1988 (Aug 14, 2004)

whats the differance between the RB20 and RB25, never mind that do know if the RB25 will fit. i really want to know becuse if it does, i'll be able to destroy ass-holes.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

.5 liters?


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

The big difference is .5 liters, the RB25 is a twin turbo, while the RB20 is single turbo (most argue that this is better for big motors though) and the RB25 is a slightly more solid and powerful one. From what i can remember, the RB20 is somewhere around 205-220 HP, and I know that the RB25 is 280.
there's also the fact that you can get a decent JDM RB20 for around $1500, but a good RB25 or RB26 will run you about $2500 or more, with lots of fabricating and extra parts needed. The RB20 would be a much easier swap, although how easy it would be i couldn't tell you.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> The big difference is .5 liters, the RB25 is a twin turbo, while the RB20 is single turbo (most argue that this is better for big motors though) and the RB25 is a slightly more solid and powerful one. From what i can remember, the RB20 is somewhere around 205-220 HP, and I know that the RB25 is 280.
> there's also the fact that you can get a decent JDM RB20 for around $1500, but a good RB25 or RB26 will run you about $2500 or more, with lots of fabricating and extra parts needed. The RB20 would be a much easier swap, although how easy it would be i couldn't tell you.


The RB25 _is_ single turbo. DET.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

its not till the you get to the 2.6 that its twin turbo right--- and yes Im ok from the hurricane- thanks for asking


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> its not till the you get to the 2.6 that its twin turbo right--- and yes Im ok from the hurricane- thanks for asking


Well you ain't been on _TO_ ask........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

This is the first day weve had power back- and youre already yelling at me for my posts! LOL Sorry about that anyways-maybe I feel I can get away with more since Im buddy buddy with the mods- oh well. 
So anyways- isnt it "when you get to 2.6L, thats when it becomes a twin turbo?"


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The RB25 is single turbo. DET.


Wow i'm dumb. Yeah, i knew that it was a single turbo, i was apparently having a complete and total loss of competent brain control and i forgot. before buying my Z, i was originally thinking about doing an RB swap into a 240 and i researched the crap out of those motors, but then decided it would be too expensive to do. But damn, i can't believe i said it was a TT. Sorry guys, it was just a dumb post on my part.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> This is the first day weve had power back- and youre already yelling at me for my posts! LOL Sorry about that anyways-maybe I feel I can get away with more since Im buddy buddy with the mods- oh well.
> So anyways- isnt it "when you get to 2.6L, thats when it becomes a twin turbo?"


Yes the RB26 is the only TT setup in the RB line.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

and it's AWD with the RB26 tranny


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> and it's AWD with the RB26 tranny


 The RB26 tranny can be made to go to RWD only. The GTR in 2F2F was a RWD conversion. You can use the RB25 trans , but it's only a 5 speed. If you'd rather have a 6-spd , you'll have to figure out how to make the RB26 trans work , or convert to AWD. Which would be cool in itself..........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

A AWD Z would be cool indeed


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

repost, but a cool Z


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

that z gots balls


----------

